# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Бхактивинода Тхакур о христианстве

## Йога Нрисимха дас

Из книги «Таттва-вивека» Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура. 
Перевод на английский Кушакратха дас.

*Текст 24* 

_кечид ваданти вишвам ваи
парешам-нирмита кила
дживанам сукха-бхогайа
дхармайа ча вишешатах_

кечид - некоторые; ваданти - говорят; вишвам – вселенная; ваи – в действительности; пареша - Господом; нирмитам - создана; кила - в действительности; дживанам – индивидуальным духовным душам; сукха - счастье; бхогайа – для наслаждения; дхармайа – для религии; ча - и; вишешатах – специально. 

Некоторые философы говорят, что Бог создал этот мир для того, чтобы дать индивидуальным душам возможность или наслаждать чувства, или накапливать благочестие.

Комментарий Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура

Некоторые философы говорят, что Бог создал этот мир для того, чтобы дать нам возможность наслаждать свои чувства. Затем, после получения безгреховного наслаждения и наслаждений, полученных разнообразными способами, мы совершим благочестивые деяния и обретем милость Бога. Однако, если Бог в самом деле создал этот мир для удовольствия душ, то Он не должен был создавать его таким несовершенным. В конце концов, Он – Всемогущий и все, чего бы Он ни пожелал, исполняется. Ведь, если Он в самом деле создал этот мир для удовольствия душ, то должен был сделать его совершенным. А если Он создал материальный мир для того, чтобы души были ревнителями дел благочестия, то Ему бы следовало создать что-то отличное от того, что мы видим. В этом нет сомнения. Почему же нет сомнения? Потому что в материальном мире живым существам не так уж легко совершать дела благочестия.

*Текст 25* 

_ади-дживапарадхад ваи
сарвешам бандханам дхрувам
татханйа-джива-бхутасйа
вибхор дандена нишкритих
_
ади - изначальный; джива - душа; апарадхад – из-за оскорблений; ваи – в действительности; сарвешам - всех; бандханам - заключение; дхрувам - в действительности; татха - так; анйа - других; джива-бхутасйа - души; вибхор - Бога; дандена - наказанием; нишкритих - освобождение. 

Некоторые философы говорят, что из-за греха, совершенного первым живым существом, все другие существа отбывают наказание в материальном мире. Позднее, пострадав за их грехи, Бог освободил живых существ.

Комментарий Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура

Размышляя о достоинствах и недостатках этого мира, некоторые моралисты-монотеисты сделали вывод, что этот материальный мир не место для чистого наслаждения. В действительности страдания перевешивают наслаждения. Они сделали вывод, что этот материальный мир представляет из себя тюрьму для наказания живых существ. Но если есть наказание, то должно быть и преступление. Ведь если нет преступления, то к чему тогда наказание? Какое же преступление совершили живые существа? Неспособные должным образом ответить на этот вопрос, некоторые скудоумные люди рождают совершенно дикие идеи.

Бог создал первого человека и поместил вместе с женой в прекрасный сад. Бог запретил человеку вкушать плод с древа познания. Следуя дьявольскому совету греховного существа и ослушавшись приказа Бога, первые мужчина и женщина вкусили-таки плод с древа познания. Так они были изгнаны из того сада в исполненный страданий материальный мир. Из-за их проступка все остальные живые существа являются преступниками с момента рождения. Не видя другого способа, как снять бремя этого проступка, Бог Сам принял рождение в теле человека, принял на Свои плечи грехи Своих последователей, а затем умер. Каждый, кто следует за Ним, достигает освобождения, остальные же отправляются навечно в ад. Таким образом, Бог принимает человеческую форму, наказывает Себя и этим освобождает живых существ. Разумный человек не видит в этом здравого смысла. 

*Текст 26* 

_джанмато джива-самбхаво
марананте на джанма ваи
йат-критам самсритау тена
дживасйа чарамам пхалам_

джанматах – с рождения; джива – живого существа; самбхаво - рождение; марана - смерть;  анте - в конце; на – не; джанма - рождение; ваи - несомненно; йат - что; критам – сделано; самсритам – в мире тена - этим; дживасйа – живого существа; чарамам - конец; пхалам – результат. 

(Эти философы говорят, что) жизнь живого существа начинается с рождения и заканчивается со смертью. После смерти оно не рождается вновь. После смерти оно получает результаты своей деятельности в течение одной этой жизни.

Комментарий Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура

Принимая эту несуразную религию, человек вначале должен поверить в следующие невероятные вещи: жизнь живого существа начинается с рождения и заканчивается со смертью. Оно не существовало до рождения, а после смерти оно не остается в мире материальной деятельности. Лишь у человека есть душа. Другие существа ее лишены. 
Только чрезвычайно неразумные люди верят в эту религию. В этой религии живые существа не духовны по природе. По Своей воле Бог создал живые существа из материи. Почему же они рождаются в разных условиях? Последователи этой религии на этот вопрос ответить не могут. Почему один рождается в доме, исполненном скорби, другой в доме, наполненном радостью, один в семье преданных Господу, другой в семье злостных атеистов? Почему один рождается в условиях, в которых он вдохновляется совершать благочестивые поступки, совершает их и становится хорошим? Почему другой человек рождается в условиях, поощряющих совершать грех, он грешит и становится плохим? Последователи этой религии не могут ответить на все эти вопросы. Похоже, что сама их религия говорит о том, что Господь является несправедливым и иррациональным.
Почему они утверждают, что у животных нет души? Почему у птиц и зверей нет души, подобно человеку? Почему у человеческого существа есть только одна жизнь, по результатам которой он навечно отправляется в рай или же навечно низвергается в ад?
Любой человек, который верит в полном смысле доброго и милосердного Господа, посчитает эту религию совершенно неприемлемой.

----------

